# Rough cut lumber Mold



## superk (Jun 5, 2014)

I just purchased some rough cut lumber and when i picked it up, it had black mold growing on most of the boards. What caused this and was it something the person that cut the lumber did wrong?


> ? I sprayed it with clorox and tried to pressure wash it, but it want come off. I dont want to sand it, as i want the rough surface to put in a barn.
> Can anyone tell me why it grew the black mold and i want to tell the guy that cut the lumber what he did wrong


Thanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Hard to say if guy did anything wrong. Mold spores are in the air, parts of the country worse than others for spore growth at certain times of the year. Some species of wood prone to mold growth if not end sealed when tree cut down.

If lumber stored where gets wet or stacked to close to the ground or not stickered properly you can expect mold growth.

http://removemoldguide.com/do-it-yourself/remove-mold-from-wood/


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I suspect that the wood was not dry. If not stickered properly to let air flow around each board, green wood will mold and mildew, especially if the wood was flat stacked. Here in the South, it can happen very fast.

Dry wood will not mold or mildew.


----------

